# Stress Cracks In Corner Of Rear Slide Openning



## tledwards25 (May 4, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a new Outback 28 rear slide unit, as I have sold my hybrid. I have looked at a few new ones and one used unit. The used unit, a 2007 model, had about a 2-3 inch crack on both lower corners of the bed opening. These crack are on the outside of the trailer and not the actual bed slide. Has anyone else experienced this concern and how was if fixed (In or out of warranty). This is about the only thing holding me back from becoming an Outbacker!


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Others may diasgree, but I wouldn't pull the trigger on that one... There are too many available to have to get one with a known potential issue.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I tend to agree. Keep looking, you joined and posted which makes you an Outbacker.









Welcome to the group, hope you join a rally somrday.









John


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Those cracks seem like a symptom of something you may not find for a long time. I would shy away and for sure it is a buyers market around here anyway.


----------



## tledwards25 (May 4, 2008)

malibutay said:


> Those cracks seem like a symptom of something you may not find for a long time. I would shy away and for sure it is a buyers market around here anyway.


No I Agree. I was not even thinkin gof buying the used on, as I can get a new 2008 for $17500. That is the 28RDRS. What I am concerned with is having this issue happen to my new trailer further down the road and out of warranty. I just wanted to know if this is common with the rear slide units.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

See if the current owner will provide you the funds to get that fixed. They know it is a problem and you shouldn't have to worry about that before you buy it.

Call a local dealer and have them provide you a written estimate and then take that back to the seller with an offer that is includes that amount removed.

Welcome to Outbackers.com...


----------



## tledwards25 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I am not interested in the used unit with the cracks. I am looking to see if this is a common issue with these rear slide units. I have found new units cheaper than this used unit with the crack, which by the way is at an Outbackert dealership as well.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a 03 25rss and have No stress cracks on the slide or near it. I do not believe this is a common issue with these rear slide units. This is the first post of stress cracks on the back of the TT that i've read. It could have been from backing into something. James


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard of this issue on this forum before but I think it was with someone looking at a used unit as well...maybe it is the same one?? I don't think it is a very common problem though.


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 2003 26rs last summer. The dealer made a couple of suggestions. Replace the back, Replace the bottom half of the back, or cover with trim. I had them cover with trim and am keeping a close eye on it. So far it looks good.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

2004 28RSS - no problems with the rear slide on ours.

Makes me wonder if someone drove with the slide open.. Or backed into something and fixed the other damage. Otherwise, there isn't any reason to have stress cracks back there.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with someone pulling it out without putting the supports into place or incorrectly jacking up the back of the trailer. The back is made of the same material as the front. It is very light weight fiberglass coated laun plywood. On the other hand it is very well supported with welded alum studs 16" on center. So one can only guess how the stress crackes happened. Kirk


----------

